# I may be making a large purchase in the near future.



## Robertriley (May 28, 2017)

I may be making a large purchase in the near future.   If I do, I may be selling 5-6 mid range bikes out of my collection to partially pay the the endeavor.   I will not sell my Bluebirds, Robin, twin 40, CWC flat tank, lozier, Iver, Pacemaker twin flex.   Stay tuned.  I'd start with the more common prewar tank bikes and go from there.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 28, 2017)

Navy??????


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 28, 2017)

[emoji2]


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2017)

Text sent


----------



## Robertriley (May 28, 2017)

Yes


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Yes



Yes to the Navy?


----------



## Krakatoa (May 28, 2017)

You didn't mention the Gill Tank, that's pretty "common" and it's too small for Mike so I'll take that one!!

Just kidding!! How about some pictures and prices and we can get this party started!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 28, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> Yes to the Navy?



Yes.  If I need to sell some bikes, it will go.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Yes.  If I need to sell some bikes, it will go.



Keep me informed, thanks Chris


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 28, 2017)

Just p.m. me when the time comes.


----------



## Robertriley (May 28, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> You didn't mention the Gill Tank, that's pretty "common" and it's too small for Mike so I'll take that one!!
> 
> Just kidding!! How about some pictures and prices and we can get this party started!!




I'm not sure if I need to sell any yet and the photos of my current collection are here.  
http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/the-current-collection.1362/

I would have to some some of the lower ones first.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 28, 2017)

I want the Twin 40.

I know its one thats off your list but hey! how fasts do you want to obtain your "big purchase" goal.

Lets talk


----------



## island schwinn (May 28, 2017)

tell me where this "purchase" is so I can buy it first.


----------



## OhioJones (May 30, 2017)

I can already tell folks will be sleeping on your lawn. Lookout!


----------



## kreika (Jun 2, 2017)

Airflyte is sweet!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2017)

I listed some bikes on Facebook today.  More after they sell.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2017)

I listed these today.  One sold, possibly one more tomorrow.  If that sells, I will list another 2 or so.


----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2017)

Why face book and not here, some of us are not old enough to do FB, I guess I'll have my grandma check them out, she has a account!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 7, 2017)

I listed three more

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687042898182868/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2017)

Is that diamond frame a track bike?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Is that diamond frame a track bike?



lol...you tell me


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> lol...you tell me


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 8, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I may be making a large purchase in the near future.   If I do, I may be selling 5-6 mid range bikes out of my collection to partially pay the the endeavor.   I will not sell my Bluebirds, Robin, twin 40, CWC flat tank, lozier, Iver, Pacemaker twin flex.   Stay tuned.  I'd start with the more common prewar tank bikes and go from there.




...I want any of the bluebirds...


----------

